# Saturday Watch



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Still up waiting for the 710 to get back after a meal with her chums, now wearing IDF Kontiki super


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My fave.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

UZI quartz on a Nato-ish style velcro strap which is very comfy and probably fits any wrist. Has Tritium vial lume technology which (IMHO) beats SuperLuminova any day of the week. I have taken to wearing this one in bed, lume never fades (well, actually after ten years it does).


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

1944 Titus manual wind....










Lovely morning here - I'm off to North Devon for some beach fishing...


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Kontiki for today.

H.A.G.W.E.

Simon


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Decided to go Omega today:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Latest arrival for me a Porche Design that has survived all these years with it's paper work 



















Sellers pics

Mike


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

NZ All Blacks v's South Africa today....

something appropriate for what is shaping up to be a physical 80 minutes...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

This today:










HAGW,

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Have I seriously overslept? :blink:

With all these oldies (including Stanley  ) turning up I thought it was Sunday  :lol:

Anyway by pure coincidence I put this old one on this morning 

*Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring) circa 1980`s*


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Another beautiful sunny day in Stockholm, taking this for swim at one of the many lakes/beaches in & around Stockholm:










Although I'll have to swap out the Toshi for some rubber first!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6309


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

SEIKO 6105 ....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Mornin' all,

Saturday is Bathys day










paul


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko for me today also.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Seiko for me this morning.










Off to a friends surprise 50th birthday tonight so this will be getting an outing.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Seagull 1963 here today:










Have a nice weekend


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I have to wear a few watches today because from tomorrow I have only 3 for the next 3 weeks :shocking: .

So starting with this one....

_Omega Seamaster 600m Ploprof, cal 1002_


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

:rltb: '69 today










and this tonight :wine:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the LM2 for a short time today.

Alasdair


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT39:










Cheers


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Casual weekend so casual watch


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Haven't worn this for a while...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Going with this today

Speedmaster Automatic 376.0822; 1987; 1045 calibre (Lemania 5100)


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Favourite Incursore this morning on a new Toshi 24mm










and Bienne this evening also on a Toshi but a 20mm one this time.










Nick


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

First change of the day - going shopping ( :huh: ) with the 710, and have chenged over to this

_Aquastar Benthos 500_


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Seiko SMY089 Kinetic










Used with a few scrapes and scratchs but all the more wearable


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Still wearing this

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph Cal 1040*


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Tag Heuer 2000 for me today. (full size)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Zenith Cal 106 50 6 (made in BesanÃ§on) +- 60's*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> Seagull 1963 here today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it :heart:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these a few minutes ago...

*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels*










*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

1960's Global chrono this afternoon










Andrew


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Alpha for today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> 1960's Global chrono this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am loving that andrew


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today for me 

marathon JSAR on a horny toshi double thick leather


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Alpha for me too today. One of my most inexpensive watch but still my favourite...



First post by the way


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jocke said:


> Alpha for me too today. One of my most inexpensive watch but still my favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> First post by the way


yo jocke....welcome to :rltb: fella

great little watches thos alpha's are mate aint they?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

One of these today, not sure which one yet...

Seikos best ever quartz chrono IMHO one of a tiny handful of 1/100sec analogue chronos........getting damn hard to find too! :cry2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this today for me
> 
> marathon JSAR on a horny toshi double thick leather


 :tongue2:

Have you tried that strap on your Orsa, I reckon that would look the mutts nuts


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap....



CWC *G10 **(WWEGS), ETA 955.121, 7 jewels *(Watch Wrist Electronic General Service, issued to the Army in 1999)


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Auto


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Now back at the apartment after a day swimming, drinking & lounging in the sunshine .. so will be swapping to another beater for a night out on the source ..












mach 0.0013137 said:


> *CWC **G10 **(WWEGS), ETA 955.121, 7 jewels *(Watch Wrist Electronic General Service, issued to the Army in 1999)


That is an absolutely hideous strap! :lol: But that's just my opinion - like the watch though ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Now back at the apartment after a day swimming, drinking & lounging in the sunshine .. so will be swapping to another beater for a night out on the source ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I like it so _*nrrrr!! * :tongue2: :lol: _

BTW it`s a true 19mm strap so fits the watch perfectly :thumbup:

Cool Rolex BTW, they look so much better undated


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool Rolex BTW, they look so much better undated


I thought you were going to say "they look so much better with "Alpha" on the dial"! :tongue2: only joking, Mach :lol:

Final change of the day for me, and the last time I'll wear this in 3 weeks

_Omega Speedmaster 125, cal 1041_



















and now for 3 weeks of







and :beach:


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Been wearing this all week... My latest arrivel Seiko Kinetic Divers


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nursing a post July 4th hangover and chillin' by the pool. Damn, I see Mrs. SharkBike got a new bikini...and she looks smoking hot...gotta go.

Oh, and I'm wearing this today...

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*










See ya'.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Rolex BTW, they look so much better undated
> ...


Thanks! Glad _*you*_ like the strap - the fit looks good, but not a fan of red! Rich I too was expecting something along those words .. but I much prefer the ND sub to one with that hideous cyclops! Cheers.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Swapped...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

h34r: 

I bet that took some persuading


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Nursing a post July 4th hangover and chillin' by the pool. Damn, I see Mrs. SharkBike got a new bikini...and she looks smoking hot...gotta go.
> 
> Oh, and I'm wearing this today...
> 
> ...


Great watch. Surprised you bothered about watches at moment tho.................

Oh what am I wearin..........................


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with Mrcrowley that Accutron is one hell of a watch. It just looks amazing!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im still on post number 50......


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im still on post number 50......


50? Me confused.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Jocke said:


> I agree with Mrcrowley that Accutron is one hell of a watch. It just looks amazing!


Hello Jocke!

Was confused for a moment. You have a sort of famous namesake in the WIS world


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked this up after a service yesterday and I'm checking the time keeping before it gets sold (I've got two of these now).










Hope your all having a top weekend, even if it is a bit wet and windy.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice and sunny here for the moment, will be going with this tonight


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Picked this up after a service yesterday and I'm checking the time keeping before it gets sold (I've got two of these now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use to have one-nice!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Swapped...
> 
> *Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


What is that liquid in the 710's belly button?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Probably Tequila..................


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have now changed into my LM-2


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Probably Tequila..................


Wow a woman that sweats Tequila :lol: :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > this today for me
> ...


mmmmm, not thought of that! was thinking of asking rich to do me one when he gets back from his hols.....


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

One of Roy's for this evening.

RLT69 fitted with 2824 and red second hand.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Zenith










Cheers

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess this counts as Ive just put it on after shooting a lume shot


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

had this on ever since i bought it (i've just replaced the strap which was slightly short)



















regards, john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Fair enough, each to their own, it would be ruddy boring if we all liked the same things 



> Rich I too was expecting something along those words .. but I much prefer the ND sub to one with that hideous cyclops! Cheers.


How little you know me 

I don`t prefer the Alpha to the Rolex & if it was possible to get a well used but fully working one for under 1K I might (when I have enough spare dosh) consider buying it but as that`s unlikely I`ll go for the cheaper alternative, maybe splash out on a Grovana sometime :wink2: :lol:

As I said each to their own & may you enjoy your watches for many years to come :thumbsup:

Anyway here`s my last swap of the day...

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels.*


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyway here`s my last swap of the day...
> 
> *RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels.*


mac- that's lovely, i'm a real fan of cathederal hands B) B)

john B)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway here`s my last swap of the day...
> ...


Thanks John, I presume you know the `8` is available again from Mr Taylor :rltb:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I guess this counts as Ive just put it on after shooting a lume shot


WOW!!!

Cool. :smoke:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped...
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


thanks mac

i didn't realise that they were on sale again, i will now start saving me pennies 

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > johnbaz said:
> ...


You won`t be disappointed, they really are superb John, just ask Jason


----------

